# Chicken Sick



## KDUB1313W (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea what is wrong with my chicken? I have never seen anything like this.


----------



## KDUB1313W (Oct 17, 2013)

This is the other side of her head. It started on this side and then went to the other side.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its possible its a sinus infection. Have you pressed on the this side to see if any pus escapes.

She's going to have to go on antibiotics if it is. 

On second thought, do you live in an area that still has stinging biting insects around? If you think its a sting you can give her a children's dose benadryl to see if that lessens the swelling.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Every pic I found on that pointed to wet fowl pox. Can you check in her mouth to see if she has yellow lesions and a foul odor?


----------

